# Wie kann ich durch Eingabe in ein Textfeld einen Text anzeigen lassen?



## the snake (14. März 2004)

Hi Leudz,

Ich hab 'ne frage (Was sonst? :-])
Also: Wie kann ich durch eingabe in ein Textfeld einen Unveränderbaren Text anzeigen lassen? (Ein Beispiel, damit man es sich besser vorstellen kann:-])

Man gibt folgenden Text ein:

"Hallo!"

Daraufhin erscheint in eiem anderen Textfeld fogender Text:

"Guten Tag"

MfG

~~~The Snake~~~


----------



## ich_Schmiddy (14. März 2004)

An den Text in einem JTextField kommst du mit "getText()". Für das unveränderbare Textfeld schreibst du dann einfach

JTextfield feld = new JTextField("Unveränderlich");
feld.setEditable(false);

Grüsse, Chris


----------



## the snake (14. März 2004)

*Beispiel?*

Hi,

Erstmal danke für deine Antwort!

Da ich neu bei Java bin brauche ich ein Beispiel. Ich weiß nur dass es mit If-Else Strukturen möglich ist. Ob du mir nicht ein beispiel schicken könntest, wie man folgendes Programm von einem Textfeld abhängig machen kann (Hier erkennt der ja unsichtbar ein 16-Bit Zeichen)?;-)

import java.io.*;
class Zahl{
	public static void main( String args[] ) {

	  byte b[] = new byte[1];
	  char c='0';

System.out.println( " Geben sie eine Zahl von 1 bis 5 ein: ");
try {
  System.in.read(b);
  c = (char) b[0];
}  		 
catch (IOException e) {
}

if (c == '1')
  System.out.println( "Sie haben 1 eingegeben!" );
else if (c == '2')
  System.out.println( "Sie haben 2 eingegeben!" );
else if (c == '3')
  System.out.println( "Sie haben 3 eingegeben!" );
else if (c == '4')
  System.out.println( "Sie haben 4 eingegeben!" );
else if (c == '5')
  System.out.println( "Sie haben 5 eingegeben!" );
else
  System.out.println( "Sie haben keine Zahl von 1-5 eingegeben!" );
}
}

Außerdem hab ich noch 'ne Frage:

Wie lege ich die Größe und Breite des Apllets fest? Damit die Koordinaten mit denen in dem HTML-Code übereinstimmen...

MfG

~~~The Snake~~~


----------



## the snake (15. März 2004)

Hi,

Ich hab das mit getText() zwar verstanden, weiß aber nicht wo ih es im obigen Beispiel einfügen muss (Welches Textfeld anzuschprechen ist, und wie)!? Kannste mir da weiterhelfen?


MfG 

~~~The Snake~~~


----------

